# HF Boards LNGE: Official Countdown To Christmas 2020!



## Guerzy

Here we will keep track of how many days until the big day!


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Bones Malone

Mods please move this to the bad thread thread


----------



## Guerzy

Chippah said:


> Mods please move this to the bad thread thread




Only Christmas talk here please


----------



## Dog




----------



## Bones Malone

Mods please move this to the bad thread thread.


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland said:


>




hold tight BOYSSSSSSSSSSS it's time


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy

when u just love it


----------



## irunthepeg

https://isitchristmas.today/


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone

Yubz's ready for Christmas


----------



## Guerzy

Chippah said:


> Yubz's ready for Christmas





Looks more like Ray tbh


----------



## Bones Malone

Kyle's ready


----------



## Bones Malone

Guerzy said:


> Looks more like Ray tbh




Originally had Ray, but changed to Yubz because of the cat sweater.


----------



## Bones Malone

Ix is in


----------



## Bones Malone

You know America is on board with CHRISTmas


----------



## Bones Malone

Gotta get Guerzy a few new pairs of these. His are all stained from his posting.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone

The Boys (Guerzy, Peg, Doland, Satan)


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Dog

Chippah said:


> The Boys (Guerzy, Peg, Doland, Satan)


----------



## Bones Malone

Mrs Guerzy's not feelin it


----------



## irunthepeg

Chippah said:


> The Boys (Guerzy, Peg, Doland, Satan)




 rofl my bandana


----------



## Bones Malone

Mrs. RayP *is* feelin it though


----------



## Bones Malone

Sabretooth isn't sure what to think about Christmas


----------



## Hammettf2b

Chippah said:


> Mrs. RayP *is* feelin it though




Lirl


----------



## yubbers




----------



## Dog

Chippah said:


> Mrs. RayP *is* feelin it though




She looks so lit fam


----------



## irunthepeg

Hillary looks mad dope right now, fam


----------



## Dog




----------



## Finnish your Czech

google.ca --> "christmas memes" --> I'm Feeling Lucky


----------



## Guerzy

when u love Christmas

and eating turkey


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


>




ROFL a


----------



## Dog




----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Christmas is the worst time of the year


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## irunthepeg

MrFunnyWobbl said:


> Christmas is the worst time of the year




GET OUT you mystic heretic


----------



## Dr Pepper

This thread seems a tad early.


----------



## irunthepeg

light it up, Doland

#theboys


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## MMC




----------



## Oogie Boogie

135 days!


----------



## Bones Malone

mymerlincat said:


>




Shuuuure


----------



## Pharrell Williams

olyny 69 dayz left hah!


----------



## KrisLetAngry

125 more days 

The boys are back in town


----------



## irunthepeg

damn boys so close


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bleh


----------



## KrisLetAngry

**** might as well keep my lights up now boys


----------



## MMC

I hate Christmas


----------



## Dr Pepper

mymerlincat said:


> I hate Christmas




Why?

Are you Jewish?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i want a penguins jersey, steelers jersey, dashcam, and nice clothes for christmas. and money.


----------



## Ben Matlock

Santa Claus got stuck in my chimney when he came last year.


----------



## irunthepeg

122 days


----------



## Guerzy

let it be Christmas i love it


----------



## The Gongshow

luv.


----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


> let it be Christmas i love it




feed me molasses cookies in the shapes of Christmas trees


----------



## irunthepeg

lmao I just got so hyped for the fact I can watch Home Alone and Christmas Vacation soon


----------



## Jumptheshark

Guerzy said:


> Here we will keep track of how many days until the big day!




You have to be over 12 to post here


----------



## irunthepeg

jumptheshark said:


> You have to be over 12 to post here




plz no bully in Christmas threead


----------



## Bones Malone

irunthepeg said:


> plz no bully in Christmas threead




Please sit on my lap in Christmas thread

Tell me all of you desires

Shuuure, Santa will get you anything you want then


----------



## irunthepeg

Chippah said:


> Please sit on my lap in Christmas thead




can I tell you what Iwant for Christmas


----------



## irunthepeg

with that name/number plz Santa


----------



## Bones Malone

Shuuuure

Just keep it between you and me


----------



## Guerzy

jumptheshark said:


> You have to be over 12 to post here


----------



## Oogie Boogie

120 days


----------



## irunthepeg

Oogie Boogie said:


> 120 days


----------



## chaos4

Tree is up in the sunroom....


----------



## BigMac1212

It gets earlier and earlier this year.

Why celebrate Thanksgiving & Halloween anymore?


----------



## irunthepeg

BigMac1212 said:


> It gets earlier and earlier this year.
> 
> Why celebrate Thanksgiving & Halloween anymore?




Excellent point


----------



## Avder

So has any network aired a Christmas themed commercial yet this year? Seems like it should be creeping into late august within the next couple of years, the way holiday creep keeps moving forward.


----------



## chaos4

BigMac1212 said:


> It gets earlier and earlier this year.
> 
> Why celebrate Thanksgiving & Halloween anymore?




Well... First its the Thanksgiving tree, then the Halloween tree, then the Christmas tree. After that, its the Valentines tree, the Easter tree, and the Summer tree.


----------



## irunthepeg

It's Christmas Eve and I've only wrapped two ****ing presents,
Christmas Eve and I've only wrapped two ****ing presents,
and I hate hate hate your guts,
hate hate hate your guts and I'll never talk to you again


----------



## irunthepeg

bump


----------



## izzy

84 days


----------



## irunthepeg

fst6 said:


> 84 days




Christmas Izzy


----------



## Bones Malone

fst6 said:


> 84 days


----------



## izzy

irunthepeg said:


> Christmas Izzy




idk when i can change my name


----------



## irunthepeg

ask @guery


----------



## irunthepeg

@fugu we need seasonal CHANGE


----------



## Guerzy

let it be Christmas


----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


> let it be Christmas




let it be december 23rd so I may start my Christmas holidays


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> let it be december 23rd so I may start my Christmas holidays




let it be


----------



## Dog

So this is Christmas


----------



## irunthepeg

I'll be running into the snow soon like this:


----------



## irunthepeg

83 days


----------



## irunthepeg

oh holy niiiiiiiiiight, the stars are brightly shiiiiiiiiiiining


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## izzy

i love christmas


----------



## irunthepeg

82 more days until me and the boys


----------



## irunthepeg

wow almost one year ago was when I started posting wtb in the lounge in the Christmas countdown thread... what a time


----------



## irunthepeg

@kara_waglund


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## Dog




----------



## Guerzy

coming right up Doland


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Dog




----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


> coming right up Doland






Doland said:


>




would both honestly


----------



## Guerzy

tbh that is my favorite Kara Wagland pic


----------



## irunthepeg

i post ftb in Christmas spirit


----------



## Guerzy

let it be Christmas boys


----------



## Oogie Boogie

71 days 

40 days until I go into Christmas mode though


----------



## Oogie Boogie

70 days!


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

Oogie Boogie said:


> 70 days!




70 days until Christmas Eve


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Jacques The Mayor said:


> 70 days until Christmas Eve




+12 hours


----------



## Dog




----------



## Ben Matlock

Are you hanging up a stocking on your wall?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ugh, I don't wanna start my Christmas shopping soon...


----------



## Hansen

I remember that one time on Hockey Nightin Canada Maniel Malhotra was talking about the daughter of Danuel Hamhuis said he should name his son Jesus because his due date was in early January and I thought to myself wow how, rude I couldnt imagine telling someone to try to get their child to be born prematurely


----------



## irunthepeg

boys I'm celebrating 69 days until


----------



## irunthepeg

Jagr days til Christmas


----------



## Oogie Boogie

irunthepeg said:


> Jagr days til Christmas


----------



## Finnish your Czech

There's only 9 Mondays left until Christmas!


----------



## irunthepeg

can't wait to celebrate christmas at guerzy's house this year


----------



## izzy

Its really soon!


----------



## irunthepeg

can't wait to open presents at Izzy's


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Can't wait for the Christmas music, for the lights, the decorated trees and yards, the movies that will be played.


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Can't wait to drink way too much and puke at Doland's place.


----------



## WeHaveBeenFletched

I haven't puked from drinking to much in about 30 years.
of course there have been many times I wanted to. like drinking southern comfort. 
that stuff gave me the WOAT hangover ever.


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Yeah, it's been a couple dozen years for me, too.

But I'd make an exception for Doland's carpet.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

67 days!


----------



## irunthepeg

Christmas is upon us


----------



## irunthepeg

64 days


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## Oogie Boogie

64 more days


----------



## irunthepeg

DEM BOYZzzz


----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## Oogie Boogie

58 days + 12 hours


----------



## irunthepeg

Oogie Boogie said:


> 58 days + 12 hours




wow that is under 2 months this is wild


----------



## irunthepeg

it's almost been a full year of lounge posting wtb, it all started in this thread in 2015


----------



## Oogie Boogie

irunthepeg said:


> wow that is under 2 months this is wild




I'm already seeing Christmas commercials but I have to ignore them and contain my hype until the day after Thanksgiving that's when I can go full out CHRISTMAS MODE


----------



## irunthepeg

Oogie Boogie said:


> I'm already seeing Christmas commercials but I have to ignore them and contain my hype until the day after Thanksgiving that's when I can go full out CHRISTMAS MODE


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## irunthepeg

LET IT BE a


----------



## Oogie Boogie

57 days


----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## BigMac1212

Chandler Fashion Center Mall is pretty much ready, one day before Halloween. Early much?


----------



## Oogie Boogie

BigMac1212 said:


> Chandler Fashion Center Mall is pretty much ready, one day before Halloween. Early much?




Yeah it's still too early for all of the Christmas stuff going up.
I can't go into Christmas mode until the day after Thanksgiving. Just doesn't feel right until then for me.


----------



## irunthepeg

the faster the Halloween crap is done the better, bring on Christmas


----------



## John Price

Silver bells, silver bells
It's Christmas time in the city
Ring-a-ling, hear them ring 
Soon it will be Christmas day


----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## irunthepeg

i wanna sit by the fire with oogie and look at the tree... what if guerzy and doland and satan showed up at hte door singing christmas carols


----------



## Oogie Boogie

irunthepeg said:


> i wanna sit by the fire with oogie and look at the tree... what if guerzy and doland and satan showed up at hte door singing christmas carols




This would be a night to remember! Christmas time with the boys


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## Oogie Boogie

54 days left!


----------



## Guerzy

Let it be Christmas boys let it be


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## irunthepeg

let the boys enjoy the season


----------



## Bones Malone

The boys love snowballs


----------



## Guerzy

Let the Christmas movies commence


----------



## irunthepeg

feed into me the 8 hours of Christmas music


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> feed into me the 8 hours of Christmas music




Christmas music on one monitor and the fireplace on the other

boys i need a 3rd monitor here ain my office


----------



## Guerzy

Emailing my boss

"Can't do work today, both monitors are currently occupied by Christmas music/fireplace"


----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


> Christmas music on one monitor and the fireplace on the other
> 
> boys i need a 3rd monitor here ain my office






Guerzy said:


> Emailing my boss
> 
> "Can't do work today, both monitors are currently occupied by Christmas music/fireplace"




i am going to tell my boss this as well


----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## Guerzy

that is a beautiful Christmas tree


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Guerzy said:


> that is a beautiful Christmas tree




Can't wait to get home and put mine up after Thanksgiving


----------



## Guerzy

Silver Bells 
Silver Bells 
It's Christmas time in the city 
Ring a ling 
Hear them ring 
Soon it will be Christmas Day.


----------



## irunthepeg

boys i'm starting to heal and might want to listen to christmas music again soon


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> boys i'm starting to heal and might want to listen to christmas music again soon


----------



## irunthepeg

a girl is only a small part of my life and does not define me... CHRISTMAS COUNTDOWN defines me


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Bones Malone

retweet


----------



## Oogie Boogie

irunthepeg said:


> a girl is only a small part of my life and does not define me... CHRISTMAS COUNTDOWN defines me




You're DARN TOOTIN


----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## Pharrell Williams

only seven.


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## Guerzy




----------



## irunthepeg

wow can it be this time already


----------



## Oogie Boogie

With every passing day we inch closer and closer to this wonderful season


----------



## Dog

tims needs to put out the ****ing candy cane donut already


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


> tims needs to put out the ****ing candy cane donut already




Not interested in the candy cane donut


----------



## Dog

Finnish your Czech said:


> Not interested in the candy cane donut




I can't respect this opinion


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


> I can't respect this opinion




Why.


----------



## BigMac1212

My Safeway was selling Rankin-Bass DVDs, on Halloween. Always getting earlier, I tell ya.


----------



## irunthepeg

dem boyz need to make Christmas happen


----------



## Oogie Boogie

3 weeks to this day I'll be jamming out to Christmas music and putting up a tree


----------



## Guerzy

It's coming boys it's coming


----------



## BigMac1212

Oogie Boogie said:


> 3 weeks to this day I'll be jamming out to Christmas music and putting up a tree




SiriusXM already has Holly Christmas station out now. You could be listening to holiday music right now.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

BigMac1212 said:


> SiriusXM already has Holly Christmas station out now. You could be listening to holiday music right now.




I can't until the day after Thanksgiving. I know people though that as soon as Halloween ends they are in Christmas mode.


----------



## Guerzy

Boys i'm in Christmas mode


----------



## irunthepeg

I just want to be able to enjoy the season


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## irunthepeg

Wow boys I found it... I finally found my Christmas inspiration, I just realized I can still be excited for the season  the reason for it all


----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy do u remember when this came out, can't believe this kid is from Winnipeg


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> Wow boys I found it... I finally found my Christmas inspiration




this makes me happy


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Oogie Boogie

you boys make me happy with the christmas cheer


----------



## Guerzy

Spread the cheer boys


----------



## irunthepeg

cheering ftb


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Boys we don't even have 50 days left


----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## Guerzy




----------



## irunthepeg

irunthepeg said:


> Guerzy do u remember when this came out, can't believe this kid is from Winnipeg





guerz did u watch


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> guerz did u watch




I started to the other day and then Jr got me busy lmao 

Will watch right now


----------



## Guerzy

That got me amped right up


----------



## Bones Malone

We bought so many xmas gifts already lirl


----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


> That got me amped right up




nice


----------



## izzy

Time to decorate the tree


----------



## irunthepeg

fst6 said:


> Time to decorate the tree




where is the christmas izzy avatar


----------



## izzy

irunthepeg said:


> where is the christmas izzy avatar




I deleted the poor guy


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## irunthepeg

fst6 said:


> I deleted the poor guy




welcome back izzy i love u


----------



## izzy

irunthepeg said:


> welcome back izzy i love u




I just love christmas


----------



## Guerzy

Name something better than Christmas

exactly you can't.


----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


> Name something better than Christmas
> 
> exactly you can't.




so true buddy


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> so true buddy


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy

let it be boys let it be


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Guerzy said:


> Name something better than Christmas
> 
> exactly you can't.




hot damn it's true


----------



## irunthepeg

I gotta spread Christmas cheer for all to hear


----------



## Oogie Boogie

I have to wait until after Thanksgiving it's just a rule I have to follow but you better believe that after Thanksgiving I'm going hard with my Christmas cheer for all to hear


----------



## irunthepeg

Canadian Thanksgiving happened a month ago so it's okay for us to follow that rule but start early


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Lucky ducks


----------



## Guerzy

*boys*


----------



## Bones Malone

Guerzy, thank you for keeping track of christmas every year for us. I may have forgotten it completely without you!!!


----------



## Guerzy

We're all here for a good time and boys Christmas is the best time


----------



## irunthepeg

Christmas is gonna be YUGE this year


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Am 1/3 done my Xmas shopping.


----------



## BigMac1212

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Am 1/3 done my Xmas shopping.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

I won't start for a few more weeks


----------



## irunthepeg

Feeling very Christmas-like


----------



## darko

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Am 1/3 done my Xmas shopping.




Damn.

I usually wait day or 2 before


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy




----------



## irunthepeg

YUGE hype for Christmas


----------



## Guerzy

*YUGE hype for Christmas*


----------



## Oogie Boogie

You guys are great


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## irunthepeg

i wanna celerbrrate christmas with bobby richards and the boys


----------



## BigMac1212

I bought my first Christmas present for my dad. Somebody help me.


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Dog

Who the **** is guerzy


----------



## Guerzy

Weber said:


> Who the **** is guerzy




Not in the Christmas thread bud take it elsewhere


----------



## Dog

Guerzy said:


> Not in the Christmas thread bud take it elsewhere




What


----------



## Oogie Boogie

boys 2 more weeks and I'm going full at it


----------



## John Price

Silver bells, silver bells
It's Christmas time in the city
Ring-a-ling, hear them ring
Soon it will be Christmas day


----------



## John Price

Hey bus driver, keep the change
Bless your children, give them names
Don't trust men who walk with canes
Drink this and you'll grow wings on your feet
Broadway Mary, Joan Fontaine
Advertiser on a downtown train
Christmas crier bustin' cane
He's in love again


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## irunthepeg

love this feeling


----------



## Guerzy

feel the feeling of Christmas


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

**** Christmas

I'm already annoyed.


----------



## irunthepeg

bring on my Christmas time favourite movies  Home Alone 1 & 2 are on TV today


----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Oogie Boogie

I'm loving these images


----------



## Guerzy

let it be boys let it be


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## irunthepeg

boys


----------



## Guerzy

*YUGE hype for Christmas*


----------



## irunthepeg

...._██_。. / \ .˛* .˛..★ ★ 。
˛. (Â´• ̮•)˛Â° /.♫.♫\˛...``` ˛_Π_____. * ˛*
.Â°( . • . ) ˛Â°./• '♫ ' •\.˛*./______/~＼*. ˛*.。˛
*(...'•'.. ) *˛╬╬╬╬╬˛Â°.｜田田 ｜門｜╬╬╬
Â¯˜"*Â°••Â°*"˜Â¯`Â´Â¯˜"*Â°••Â°*"˜Â¯` Â´Â¯˜"*Â°Â´Â¯˜"*Â°••Â°*"˜Â¯`
Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## irunthepeg

pet this goat to make Christmas come quicker


----------



## Guerzy

pet this goat to make Christmas come quicker


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy

so true


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Guerzy said:


>




This is so true


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Dog

#FreeYak


----------



## Bones Malone

dmXmas


----------



## irunthepeg

Saint Nix


----------



## Guerzy

*YUGE hype for Christmas*


----------



## irunthepeg

let me be Christmas


----------



## Guerzy

just 5 weeks away


----------



## BigMac1212

Pandora has a Garth Brooks Holiday channel. Yikes.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Boys less than a week from now I'm going at it


----------



## irunthepeg

boys


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy

*boys*


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## BigMac1212




----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Pharrell Williams

ten days


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy

*boys*


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Just a few days left gents until I blast Christmas music and watch my movies


----------



## irunthepeg

boys it's really snowing out there


----------



## Oogie Boogie

What the hell why isn't it snowing here peg please tell the snow not to be biased and come down to North Carolina because Oogie Boogie has been a nice lad this year and he deserves some snow, especially Christmas snow.


----------



## irunthepeg

oogie boogie has been a nice lad


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Dog

mike isn't getting **** all for christmas


----------



## Bones Malone

Christmas cookie decorating party at my place. There will be adult themed and infused cookies so adults only please. 

This means you too guerzy, leave your circus at home.

PS: While we're on the subject, please tell your wife that thing is not a clown car.


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## irunthepeg

it's time boys


----------



## BigMac1212

Santa Claus has come and gone at the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade for some time now. Christmas season may now commence.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Boys...Oh man.
Tomorrow......


----------



## irunthepeg

I love the season


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Let's GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## Guerzy

Let it be Christmas boys

LET. IT. BE.


----------



## Dog

ur getting lit like the Christmas tree tonight I say ... don't get tangled in the lights.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

CBS had two showings of Frosty on last night


----------



## Mantis




----------



## irunthepeg

I watched Charlie Brown Christmas yesterday


----------



## Pharrell Williams

4 days


----------



## Oogie Boogie

irunthepeg said:


> I watched Charlie Brown Christmas yesterday




I might watch it tonight


----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy

*boys its gonna be YUGE*


----------



## irunthepeg

lol.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Is it over yet??


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Never!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Guerzy

3 weeks from today boys and we're just days away


----------



## irunthepeg

let it be


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Sniper99

I gotta ask, how do you get the santa hat on your avatars?


----------



## Guerzy

*its the most wonderful time of the year*


----------



## irunthepeg

boys I am so jacked for Christmas now


----------



## irunthepeg

this month went by so fast and i just ate fairly clean and worked out hard and i'm starting to get over heartbreak and focus on the best time of the year... mom's bday is the 24th of Christmas and i like to honour her and think of the important things at this time of year because after spending a Christmas in the hospital it made me realize it's not about the gifts boys, it's about our loved ones and being kind to each other and i just love this time of year so much boys, let's celebrate


----------



## BigMac1212

I bought two presents off of BestBuy.com for my parents. Unfortunately, I couldn't get my dad's gift wrapped up. Strange.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Sniper99 said:


> I gotta ask, how do you get the santa hat on your avatars?




i made mine and i am sure most other posters did as well

here:


----------



## irunthepeg

Sniper99 said:


> I gotta ask, how do you get the santa hat on your avatars?




I made mine but I don't have Photoshop at work so I can't make them right now


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> this month went by so fast and i just ate fairly clean and worked out hard and i'm starting to get over heartbreak and focus on the best time of the year... mom's bday is the 24th of Christmas and i like to honour her and think of the important things at this time of year because after spending a Christmas in the hospital it made me realize it's not about the gifts boys, it's about our loved ones and being kind to each other and i just love this time of year so much boys, let's celebrate




so true


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> this month went by so fast and i just ate fairly clean and worked out hard and i'm starting to get over heartbreak and focus on the best time of the year... mom's bday is the 24th of Christmas and i like to honour her and think of the important things at this time of year because after spending a Christmas in the hospital it made me realize it's not about the gifts boys, it's about our loved ones and being kind to each other and i just love this time of year so much boys, let's celebrate




bro.


----------



## irunthepeg

the reason for the season


----------



## Guerzy

the reason for the season


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## Guerzy

mike


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Some good Christmas movies coming on tonight 
Going to order some pizza and then HAVE AT IT!!


----------



## Guerzy

Oogie Boogie said:


> Some good Christmas movies coming on tonight
> Going to order some pizza and then HAVE AT IT!!


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

gonna watch a nitemare b4 xmas tonite but fast forward through all the xmas parts and only watch the way better hallowe'en parts


----------



## BigMac1212

Tuesday the 13, Harkins Theatres in the Phoenix area will show "National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation." If you got the time, Phoenix movie buffs, enjoy this holiday classic on the Big Screen.


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Guerzy said:


>




That cookie is so cute!!!


----------



## Guerzy

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> That cookie is so cute!!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Guerzy said:


>




It's the little smile it has on that does it.


----------



## Satan

*cant believe this is my first post in this thread*


----------



## Guerzy

Satan said:


> *cant believe this is my first post in this thread*




finally......


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> *cant believe this is my first post in this thread*




welcome


----------



## BigMac1212

Satan said:


> *cant believe this is my first post in this thread*




There's always a first. Welcome aboard the Christmas thread.


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Just stopping by briefly to say, "Have a happy holiday season".


----------



## BigMac1212

We need more Christmas!


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## irunthepeg

let it be


----------



## Bones Malone

irunthepeg said:


> let it be


----------



## MarAlain MongYeo

*cant believe this is my first post in this thread*


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan




----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>




Talk about a gift.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*




----------



## irunthepeg

*cant believe this is my first post in this thread*


----------



## BigMac1212

Carolinas Identity said:


>




Without Thanksgiving on Great Britain, this is a classic during the Christmas time.


----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## irunthepeg

give me Rod for Christmas


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan




----------



## BigMac1212

All of the Tempe presents have been wrapped. All I need is my sister from Tucson to bring up the remaining presents on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Dog

Happy birthday chippah


----------



## Bones Malone

Weber said:


> Happy birthday chippah




thank you so much


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## BigMac1212

I got a letter from my aunt and uncle from Fort Wayne, IN. [spoil]Wait until they find airline tickets for Phoenix just in time for D-Backs Opening Day 2017 underneath their tree bought by their daugther/my cousin as a surprise gift.  [/spoil]


----------



## Bones Malone

This is the lounge secret santa. Share this santa if you want santa to deliver presents to you.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## irunthepeg

This is the lounge secret santa. Share this santa if you want santa to deliver presents to you.


----------



## BigMac1212

This is the lounge secret santa. Share this santa if you want santa to deliver presents to you.


----------



## Guerzy

Enjoy the big day everyone and remember the reason for the season


----------



## Satan

Wow w


----------



## Guerzy

Let it be Christmas


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Guerzy said:


> Enjoy the big day everyone and remember the reason for the season




The birth of Santa?


----------



## HisIceness




----------



## irunthepeg

www.isitchristmas.com


----------



## Satan




----------



## Bones Malone

*Merry Christmas!!!*


----------



## BigMac1212

Here's my gift for you, and Joel and the bots:


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Finally over.


----------



## irunthepeg

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Finally over.




**** you the boys are going even harder for Christmas 2: the remix


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Sadface


----------



## Guerzy

It was a good countdown (again) boys we will do it all over again next year


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Christmas please come back


----------



## Hansen

Lmao forgot what thread I was in


----------



## Hansen

whew


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

irunthepeg said:


> **** you the boys are going even harder for Christmas 2: the remix




When are we remixing it?


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

is it halloween yet?


----------



## crump

With Christmas and New Years falling a week apart, does this mean you have to work earlier ( get ripped off on holidays) or get an extra week off somewhere, either before or after the holiday week. Retail people seem to get ripped off.


----------



## MMC

259 days until Christmas 2017!


----------



## Oogie Boogie

mymerlincat said:


> 259 days until Christmas 2017!




Hell yeah over 1/3 of the way until I star celebrating the season again


----------



## BigMac1212

So, when does the 2017 thread start?


----------



## Mantis

BigMac1212 said:


> So, when does the 2017 thread start?



December 23rd


----------



## Finnish your Czech

BigMac1212 said:


> So, when does the 2017 thread start?




Early August


----------



## Oogie Boogie

BigMac1212 said:


> So, when does the 2017 thread start?




It's already started in my heart


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## RayP

Please update title to 2021.


2020 Christmas was cancelled.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Guerzy said:


>


----------



## Oogie Boogie

54!


----------



## Tarantula

RayP said:


> Please update title to 2021.
> 
> 
> 2020 Christmas was cancelled.




Just cancel 2020, and 2021 as well, I'm expecting a infestation of Murder Hornets over this Holiday Season, I think I will regret not replacing my screens this year.


----------



## Guerzy

Let’s go


----------



## novisor

Here for this. I only come to this site for the WJC's which are such a integral part of the Christmas season! I countdown to Dec 1 - the season is the best! Less than a month now


----------



## Smirnov2Chistov

The xmas tree is already set up in my house!


----------



## Guerzy

novisor said:


> Here for this. I only come to this site for the WJC's which are such a integral part of the Christmas season! I countdown to Dec 1 - the season is the best! Less than a month now




oh ya baby


----------



## Guerzy

Smirnov2Chistov said:


> The xmas tree is already set up in my house!




Let it be Christmas!


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

how many much day days


----------



## Oogie Boogie

53!


----------



## Oogie Boogie

52!


----------



## irunthepeg

Oogie Boogie said:


> 52!




Let it be...


----------



## Guerzy

Count those days boys


----------



## PanthersPens62

Just remember, Christmas might be cancelled depending on what happens tonight


----------



## Oogie Boogie

51!


----------



## PanthersPens62

Odds ever increasing that Christmas will be cancelled.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

50!


----------



## irunthepeg

let it be less than 50 days until Christmas boys


----------



## Oogie Boogie

49!


----------



## H3ckt1k

PanthersPens62 said:


> Odds ever increasing that Christmas will be cancelled.



Shut the f*** up


----------



## Guerzy

Oogie Boogie said:


> 49!




!!


----------



## Oogie Boogie

48!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

47

I’m almost done my shopping too


----------



## irunthepeg

Boys let it be Christmas


----------



## Oogie Boogie

47!


----------



## Oogie Boogie

46!


----------



## Oogie Boogie

45!


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> Boys let it be Christmas




Let it be


----------



## Guerzy

Oogie Boogie said:


> 45!




Say it again louder for the people in the back @Oogie Boogie


----------



## irunthepeg

It's practically here!


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Guerzy said:


> Say it again louder for the people in the back @Oogie Boogie



*45 MORE DAYS!!*


----------



## RayP

irunthepeg said:


> It's practically here!





When is Canadian Christmas?


----------



## Tarantula

I've been asked when Canadian New Years Eve is....
My reply is the 5th Tuesday in December, which leads to a long silent pause and a inevitable subject change.


----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## Tarantula

Oogie Boogie said:


>






Sleep well my little friends, sleep well indeed...


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Tarantula said:


> Sleep well my little friends, sleep well indeed...



They need their energy for the big night!


----------



## Guerzy

RayP said:


> When is Canadian Christmas?




You cannot be serious


----------



## RayP

Guerzy said:


> You cannot be serious





Why do you swallow lol


----------



## Oogie Boogie

44!


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

I hope Christmas gets cancelled


----------



## Guerzy

Say it loud say it proud


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Guerzy said:


> Say it loud say it proud



I'll be spreading CHRISTMAS CHEER starting on the 27th.


----------



## Guerzy

Oogie Boogie said:


> I'll be spreading CHRISTMAS CHEER starting on the 27th.




Spread it @Oogie Boogie


----------



## Oogie Boogie

43!


----------



## Guerzy

43!


----------



## Oogie Boogie

42!


----------



## JMCx4




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

41


----------



## Oogie Boogie

41!


----------



## Guerzy

Keep it going @Oogie Boogie


----------



## JMCx4

So if we don't have a Christmas 2020, we can blame it on @Oogie Boogie? That takes the pressure off @John Price, then.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

JMCx4 said:


> So if we don't have a Christmas 2020, we can blame it on @Oogie Boogie? That takes the pressure off @John Price, then.



What the


----------



## JMCx4

Oogie Boogie said:


> What the



"With privilege comes responsibility ..." _--_ _Ben Elton_ _(not related to John)_


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Oogie Boogie

39!


----------



## irunthepeg

Christmas?


----------



## Oogie Boogie

37!


----------



## JMCx4

Oogie Boogie said:


> 37!



I love prime numbers, too.


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> Christmas?




Let it be


----------



## JMCx4

We skipped 40 & 38? OK, do-over.


----------



## irunthepeg

36


----------



## Oogie Boogie

36!


----------



## Drew311

Very OT but holy crap, for any Simpsons fans I just watched possibly the best episode ever made. I’m generally not a fan of seasons past 2000, but do yourself a favour and watch “To Surveil With Love”. One of the funniest and darkest Simpsons episode you’ll ever see.


----------



## Bones Malone

Tree goes up this weekend!


----------



## Oogie Boogie

35!


----------



## Guerzy

Refine the nut oil, we got 35 days to go


----------



## Guerzy

@irunthepeg


----------



## JMCx4

Bones Malone said:


> Tree goes up this weekend!



And the pole?


----------



## holy

Wow great.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

34!


----------



## irunthepeg

Bones Malone said:


> Tree goes up this weekend!




God bless you, God bless EVERYONE! (in this thread)


----------



## John Price

irunthepeg said:


> God bless you, God bless EVERYONE! (in this thread)



bless VAN YEET


----------



## Mantis

irunthepeg said:


> God bless you, God bless EVERYONE! (in this thread)



Gosh*


----------



## Tarantula

Oogie Boogie said:


> 34!


----------



## Tarantula




----------



## Oogie Boogie

33!


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> God bless you, God bless EVERYONE! (in this thread)




thanks


----------



## Guerzy

32!


----------



## JMCx4

Guerzy said:


> 32!



Now let's not get ahead of ourselves, son.


----------



## RayP

Guerzy said:


> 32!






learn how to count you piece of crap


----------



## Guerzy

33!


----------



## Tarantula




----------



## JMCx4

Tarantula said:


>



Who is Jim Brown pointing to in that photo?


----------



## Bones Malone

JMCx4 said:


> Who is Jim Brown pointing to in that photo?



The tip of his dick


----------



## pyrokin

Trying to convince my mum to get the lights up now . I look forward to maybe being able to go through the neighborhoods and marvel at the atmosphere of the lights!


----------



## Oogie Boogie

32!


----------



## H3ckt1k

Oogie Boogie said:


> 32!



I'm so excited!


----------



## Guerzy

Keep counting the days we’re getting closer


----------



## irunthepeg

Counting down not up


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

this is post #500


----------



## Oogie Boogie

31!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

24


----------



## Guerzy

Keep it going @Oogie Boogie we're almost there


----------



## Oogie Boogie

9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Sorry I have been busy CELEBRATING the CHRISTMAS SEASON!!!)


----------



## JMCx4

Oogie Boogie said:


> 9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Sorry I have been busy CELEBRATING the CHRISTMAS SEASON!!!)



Finally ran outta egg nog & temporarily sobered up? Welcome back.


----------



## chaos4

7.....


----------



## RayP

@Oogie Boogie can I get an update please?


----------



## Oogie Boogie

RayP said:


> @Oogie Boogie can I get an update please?





He's on the move!!!


----------



## RayP

Oogie Boogie said:


> He's on the move!!!


----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## RayP

@Oogie Boogie we did it!!!


----------



## Oogie Boogie

RayP said:


> @Oogie Boogie we did it!!!



It's HERE!!!


----------

